# Egg problems! Help!



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Here's a long story in a short version... I bought an Americana hen. She was kept with a roo for over a year. She laid 1 egg when she came and the. Nothing for 30 days. Now she seems to lay jelly eggs for a few days along with yolks and whites every other day In the bottom of the coop while they are roosting at night. Almost like it falls out of her. She will also leave the occasional regular shelled green egg that is extra large and usually double hooked in the


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Here's a long story in a short version... I bought an Americana hen. She was kept with a roo for over a year. She laid 1 egg when she came and the. Nothing for 30 days. Now she seems to lay jelly eggs for a few days along with yolks and whites every other day In the bottom of the coop while they are roosting at night. Almost like it falls out of her. She will also leave the occasional regular shelled green egg that is extra large and usually double hooked in the


Double yolked in the nestin box.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She's older and is having abnormal ovulation at the end of her laying life....or she is younger and won't have much of a normal laying life at all.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Crap. Hmmmmm. What's your suggestion bee? I'm a chicken lover but do you think it's painful? Also I don't want to be terrible by saying this... But I'm looking for eggs. I don't really want to keep her around if she's is a pain. The other chickens try to eat the yolks too....


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She would definitely be on my cull list...soon.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Ya that's my thoughts... Is safe to eat her? How should I go about this? Bee you seem to be the answer to everybody here. Help!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, it's safe to eat her. Just hang her up by her feet and slit the side of her throat in the area of skin between the ear and wattles...I'll post a pic....with a good sharp knife and nice and deep enough to open both vessels there~be sure to put some tension on the skin by pressing downward on the beak as demonstrated in the pic. Then stand back and let her bleed out.

This is a good time to get your first anatomy lesson on chickens and also see if you can see abnormalities inside the chicken. Look at everything and even take pics of what you find so you can compare it to normal organs/tissue later. It's all about learning the craft of chicken husbandry...you can never learn enough!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

That's great! I hate to be that way but I sure don't want her teaching the other hens bad egg eating habits. Thanks for the pic too. Husband said we should get it done tomorrow. Again bee you have so much info to offer all these people on the forum and I give lots of thanks for that!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

jennifer said:


> That's great! I hate to be that way but I sure don't want her teaching the other hens bad egg eating habits. Thanks for the pic too. Husband said we should get it done tomorrow. Again bee you have so much info to offer all these people on the forum and I give lots of thanks for that!


Agreed your very helpful bee !


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to bee of help!  Don't worry about egg eating...no such thing as an egg-eater or bad egg eating habits. 

Take pics and let us know how it went? Should be interesting to see what you find inside her. If you need a pic of normal organs or even a diagram of chicken internal anatomy, just give a shout.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> Glad to bee of help!  Don't worry about egg eating...no such thing as an egg-eater or bad egg eating habits.
> 
> Take pics and let us know how it went? Should be interesting to see what you find inside her. If you need a pic of normal organs or even a diagram of chicken internal anatomy, just give a shout.


Yes take pics I want to see!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Sure will!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

You won't believe this... I was buying purina flock raiser! I walked out of Tsc and just glanced at the bag. No wonder!!!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

So are you gonna replace it with layer feed and dee if it changes?! Let us know


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yes. If it dosent change with Debbie than she gets the hatchet.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Pretty sure it was just the one bag in the last month...


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

jennifer said:


> Pretty sure it was just the one bag in the last month...


So hatchet?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So what happened?


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

She hasn't laid a weird egg in the last week! All normal but giant!!


----------

